# cute little obedience videos



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

did some doodling with berlin last night before rah's utility class -- im pleased with how she is coming and she's made huge strides in the past few months! hoepfully she will debut in AKC this year. 

first working some finishes. still need to work on the head drop. 






some heeling and turns - need to work on my own footwork more than anything!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Nice! She's a beautiful dog and you are doing well!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys - ive video'd a few of this weeks sessions to see where we are and what we need to work on - im picking on the details since i hope to debut her in a month or so! (still nervous about that)...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't stop watching these! She's doing great, Kim!


----------

